# *good* Ash update!!!



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Surgeon just called. 
There is NO bowel involvement!!!
There are 2 magnets stuck together pinching the inside layer of the stomach, and tissue grew around it. It was starting to pull a hole in the stomach and was bleeding. She said no stomach resection needed. She will have a really bad ulcer that is treatable. They also offered to spay her for me while they are in there!! Of course I said yes. So a double major surgery for my sweetie. Now lets all pray that she doesn't have a cardiac arrest and makes a full recovery. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh goodness!!! Your poor baby! So glad it isn't more serious, but surgery is always scary. Prayers that she pulls through fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!!! That is good news! And good to get the spay over and done with at the same time.

I am so pleased for you, this must be an immense load off your heart. Of course we are sending heaps of prayers for a speedy and safe recovery for lovely little Ash.

Think you will need a large one of these later... :drink:

Keep us updated won't you?? :hug:

x x x


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh praise be to the Poodle Deity, and may she continue to watch over brave little Ash!! ray: :amen:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!! Glad it isn't too serious. Now tell her no more eating things she shouldn't  Lol. Praying that she makes it though surgery easily and has a quick recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sure sounds better than what may have been! That sweet girl is gonna be ready for moms TLC when she comes home! Continued prayers for speedy healing!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank goodness!!! Poodle hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been following Ash's updates. This is definitely good news. Ash has been a good girl staying strong. Let us know how she does when she gets home.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic! So glad to hear good news, it was sounding very grim. Can't wait to hear that she is out of surgery and on her way to recovery.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Geeeeeezzzzz....... What a scary and strange thing.... Magnets - now I'm looking around my house to see if I have any that I have to get rid of! 

Hoping all goes well for Ash.....


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Good news! Hope Ash has a speedy recovery


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news - now concentrate on getting better, Ash!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

magnets! that's not something that would even have crossed my mind as a possibility. how do animals and kids get into some of the things they get into? hoping for a full and swift recovery. do keep us updated.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank goodness! Wishing Ash and you well.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Update
Ash is out of surgery. She required the area of the inside stomach to be sutured. They spayed her. She is in recovery and is already awake. She is getting iv fluids and pain meds. They will start her on a special diet tonight. If all goes well, she may be able to come home tomorrow night. If not, they said we can come visit her tomorrow evening. Thank you all for your encouragement and well wishes. I'll post the next update when they call me again. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad to hear she is fine! Hope her recovery is swift and uneventful!! I've heard of the problems they have been having with small children swallowing magnets too! My DL won't allow them in the house now!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank heaven she's doing so well! What a scary thing to happen!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the update. So glad to here she is awake and recovering. She will be back at home tail wagging before you know it. You were smart to get the spay out of the way too.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad to hear that aadh's surgery went well! Still sending good vibes for a swift recovery!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd read that magnets were dangerous for this very reason, but I though it would be highly unlikely a dog would swallow two of them. Clearly not unlikely. I'll be much more cautious about this now. So glad Ash is recovering.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Whew! Loved reading this great update! 

I know it was very tense, but glad she seems to be on the mend. Swallowed magnets? Oh, the things dogs can get into!

--Q


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a strong little doggie! I've just searched all over the house for magnets...who knew they would be delicious to a poodle!

Bless you both during Ash's recovery and your wonderful vet! Congratulations on the great news!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

This reminds me of the trouble our smart guys can get themselves into. May she never scare you like that again. Prayers for the surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Love and hugs for a speedy recovery. Xx


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::flowers: :clap2::clap2: _Whew_! Little toys have such great big spirits! Yay for the veterinary surgeon, and your brave little darling. All good wishes for Ash's speedy and complete recovery.:clover:You must need a :drink: and some  to recover a bit yourself! Hope to hear Ash is back home real soon.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

So glad for you that Ash is awake and doing well after surgery. I hope you get to have him home soon!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is such great news! I can't believe it was magnets that caused all this trouble! Please keep us posted on this little angel, still praying for a speedy recovery!
Sylvia & the girls! /)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great news! Stomach sutured, spaying done... and she's already had her dose of Iron!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if they were refrigerator magnets?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! Glad they caught that. Praying for your girl tro have a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Update for tonight. 

Vitals good 
Low pain
Hasn't eaten (chicken)
Hasn't urinated
No poop yet. 
They say all of that is normal. 

Not sure if it is fridge magnets. They saved them and said there is pink plastic around one. I have no idea what it could be. All my magnets are dark colors. Maybe I will recognize tomorrow when I see it. It's round like coins. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you can figure it out just for your own piece of mind. It is possible she scarfed them up on a walk though. I am so glad she continues to do well.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, Ash! Magnets, who would've thought that? Hmmm

I am so tickled that she is on the road to mending. I worried about her all day when I had no access to the internet. 

Maybe this experience that you were kind enough to share with us will help prevent the loss of someone else's baby as we all go through our homes to once again poodle proof everything. 

An excellent (although sad and scary) reminder that we must always be viligant in our responsibility to protect our loved ones. Thank you for reminding us all and I pray for a speedy and uneventful recovery for you both!

Blessings!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so glad Ash is recovering. When I first read this thread, I thought it was batteries, those little watch disc-shaped batteries. And I was sick about it. I never would have guessed a magnet would attach to another inside. What a fluke. I hope you will take a picture of the magnets and share it with us. I just recovered 2 of those little batteries our 5 month old spoo, Jillian was tossing around, catching them in her mouth. I had to figure out what they came out of and if there were more than 2, to make sure she hadn't swallowed one. It was total panick, as batteries are known to really damage internally. There were 3, and the one was still in the dog toy. Yes, a dog toy. The plastic case had cracked, (someone probably stepped on it.) and through a teeny tiny hole, 2 batteries fell out. the toy is by Ethical Products, SPOT PET Division. And Made in China. It makes the cutest bird noise, but I was pretty dumb to buy it and not think...hmmmm, what makes that noise?
I am so glad your story had a happy ending. I hope she won't have any other issues ahead of her because of it, unlike with batteries. Ash will be home, soon, right? A hug and kiss for Ash from me. (and an extra cookie when she is feeling better)..


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So happy to hear Ash is doing well. Hopefully she'll have a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.


?Suddenly?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I am so pleased to hear that Ash is doing okay! This has been so worrying and I bet you must have been going out of your mind. Here's to a very speedy recovery!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> Yes, a dog toy. The plastic case had cracked, (someone probably stepped on it.) and through a teeny tiny hole, 2 batteries fell out. the toy is by Ethical Products, SPOT PET Division. And Made in China


Wow! Batteries in a dog toy... sticks and rocks would make better toys than that, eh?

I wouldn't push the eating part. Imagine a human going thru all this. It would sure limit my appetite for a day or two. Stir up some chicken broth and maybe a bit of toast to start with.... just like a human. 

Big hugs, Ash... u go girl!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! I missed all of this, being away all week end! You must have been frantic. I'm so relieved to hear that she's doing well. Gosh, the things they can get into! Scary, scary!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How is she doing? And has your heart rate settled down yet? PF poodles seem to be specialising in creating extreme anxiety this week!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonderful news. Speedy recovery wishes


----------

